# Help with webcam?  2/3 are working



## Deleted member 2077 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, I have three web cams. Two of them are working, but I can't get the third one working (only have one plugged in at any one time).

The webcam itself just has an HP logo and "Invent" underneath it.  It's a pretty generic box, but I think it's a Targus AVC01 (at least that is what's on the CD).  Here is its product page

When I plug it in:

```
Jun 17 12:16:04 fire3 root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x093a product 0x2461 bus uhub5
Jun 17 12:16:04 fire3 kernel: ugen4.4: <Pixart Imaging Inc.> at usbus4
Jun 17 12:16:04 fire3 console-kit-daemon[1989]: WARNING: kvm_getenvv failed: cannot open /proc/2334/mem
Jun 17 12:16:20 fire3 root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x093a product 0x2461 bus uhub5
Jun 17 12:16:25 fire3 root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x093a product 0x2461 bus uhub5
```


```
$ usbconfig
{snip}
ugen4.4: <CIF Single Chip Pixart Imaging Inc.> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```


```
$ pwcview
Webcam set to: 320x240 (sif) at 5 fps
libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Device not configured
Error reading from webcam: Device not configured
```

Like I said, I have two other web cams, so cue4bsd/webcamd, etc are all working correctly and think it's specific to this webcam.  Any ideas?

*M*ore info:

When I run *pwcview* the light comes on (on the webcam) and a green screen (in X11) appears for 2-3 seconds, then crashes with the error above.

I just installed the new version of webcamd, no luck.

No errors in logs or webcamd.


----------

